

Killing IE6? Think again. - webghost
http://imgur.com/1Ex5k.png 
I've been hearing all this non-sense about killing IE6 and how is making the web a terrible place.<p>I understand how time consuming IE6 and how every time I do a project I see my budget suffer because of IE6. I hear my developers complain  about web standards and how evil Microsoft is.<p>But then, we look at the analytics. Analytics don't lie. They are the pulse of your business. And at the end is all about revenue. Hard cold cash. And when my site, has 19.000.000 IE6 visits, I couldn't care less about web standards. I just can't make them change their browsers. Most of them can't.<p>And I can't afford to not serve them.
======
webghost
I've been hearing all this non-sense about killing IE6 and how is making the
web a terrible place.

I understand how time consuming IE6 and how every time I do a project I see my
budget suffer because of IE6. I hear my developers complain about web
standards and how evil Microsoft is.

But then, we look at the analytics. Analytics don't lie. They are the pulse of
your business. And at the end is all about revenue. Hard cold cash. And when
my site, has 19.000.000 IE6 visits, I couldn't care less about web standards.
I just can't make them change their browsers. Most of them can't.

And I can't afford to not serve them.

~~~
Jem
This is what a lot of people fail to get - designers in particular. Sure, they
may think they're cool because their 'made in the bedroom' portfolios exclude
IE users, but when faced with real world situations away from the arty farty
tools of Photoshop, clients get really pissed off when their sites don't work
in the browser a) they're using and b) their customers are using.

I can't wait for IE6 to die off, but it's not going to happen any time soon.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
A little learning can go along way.

Do the same people take their 1985 Datsun Sunnys to the garage and complain
that the radio doesn't get digital and it doesn't get the speed and comfort of
a Bugatti Veyron.

If your business still has lead pipework or asbestos ceiling tiles then they
need upgrading. If it still has "made for IE6" web apps they need upgrading.

~~~
Jem
One of our clients who has the biggest percentage of IE6 users sells a lot to
education.

Are you going to foot the bill to upgrade all of the metaphorical lead
pipework in every education establishment in the UK?

No, I didn't think so.

------
webghost
@satyajit yes these are my website stats.

@makecheck yes IE6 is a big part of my revenue (ads impressions, checkout,
etc)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
For which website?

------
cjg
IE7 was only released at the end of 2006 - less than three years ago.

~~~
astrodust
Vista was only released at the end of 2006 - less than three years ago.

Already people are going to switch that out for Windows 7.

Three years is an eternity.

The reason people are still using IE6 is because it works. The reason it works
is because people are going to great lengths to make sure it does.

The sooner it stops working, the sooner people will abandon it.

~~~
cjg
There are many people still using XP and I can't see that as a problem.

Three years is not an eternity - what fraction of PCs currently in existence
were bought in the last three years? Not so few that we can treat this length
of time as effectively infinite.

If IE6 works then why are you so insistent on people abandoning it? Is it to
make it easier for those creating web pages? If so, just provide a lower level
of support for the IE6 user.

